
Mysterious radiation leak traced to Russian facility - mercer
https://bigthink.com/radiation-leak-russia
======
epiphanitus
Wow, that facility has had a lot of accidents.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mayak#List_of_accidents](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mayak#List_of_accidents)

